# Is There an Upcoming Fall Book You're Dying to Read? Here's My Choice



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

I've been waiting for *Tom Wolfe's * new novel since "I Am Charlotte Simmons" in 2004.

FINALLY!

*"Back to Blood,"* a big, sprawling, multi-cultural tale set in Miami, comes out October 23. I believe it's been postponed a couple times.

Who's your favorite living novelist?

And what are you waiting to read?

Paul Levine


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I was waiting until yesterday for Louise Penny's "A Beautiful Mystery," the latest in her superb Inspector Gamache series! I even broke my rule of not buying books above $9.99.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Louise Penny always a good choice!

Paul Levine


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Looking forward to Anton Strout's new one.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Vince Flynn has a new one coming:


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> Vince Flynn has a new one coming:


Love Vince. There's also a new Kevin J. Anderson out yesterday.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Already pre-ordered:



I'm thinking about this one but I'll wait till the sample is available (so wish samples were available before the release):


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Good point regarding samples.  If you're like me, you download half a dozen samples for every book you buy.

Paul Levine


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Red Country

Rapture: Book Three of the Bel Dame Apocrypha

The Blinding Knife (Lightbringer)

The Mark of Athena (Heroes of Olympus, The, Book Three): 3

Cold Days: A Novel of the Dresden Files

Lots of big reads for fantasy fans to end the 2012.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DYB said:


> I was waiting until yesterday for Louise Penny's "A Beautiful Mystery," the latest in her superb Inspector Gamache series! I even broke my rule of not buying books above $9.99.


Same here. 

Even though I have no rule about books over $9.99.

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just saw a couple today mentioned in the paper - both are in the Kindle store for pre-order.

Justin Cronin's second book in the "Passage" series comes out in October, called *The Twelve*, $13.99.


Also, Ken Follett's second in the "Century" trilogy comes out Sept 18, *Winter of the World*. Ouch, $19.99 again - thanks, Penguin. Overdrive library again for me, same way I read *Fall of Giants*.  


And *Back to Blood* does sound very interesting.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Clive Cussler's newest Dirk Pitt thriller, Poseidon's Arrow  Due Nov 6

Been reading Dirk Pitt since the eighties


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have these two on pre-order:  and 

Also this one for my brother who shares my account:


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

FrankZubek said:


> Clive Cussler's newest Dirk Pitt thriller, Poseidon's Arrow Due Nov 6
> 
> Been reading Dirk Pitt since the eighties


One of the first thriller books I read was "Raise The Titanic" and I loved it! I haven't read much of his recent stuff. How would you compare?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure there are others that I cannot think of right now, but I pre-ordered this one. Looking forward to more Lucy Kincaid.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Vince Flynn has a new one coming:


I love Vince Flynn! I am reading the 11th book of his in a bit over 3 weeks, and I know I'll be ready for another one when I've finished all of them.

I love Neslon DeMille, too, and he has a new book called _The Panther_ coming out soon. I've been awaiting another John Corey book for a long time.

Bill O'Reilly has a book entitled _The Killing of Kennedy,_ coming out soon, too. I found _The Killing of Lincoln_ to be interesting.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Bordercollielady

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clive_Cussler

After you click over to this page scroll down for a complete list of Cussler's many diff series

I haven't read them all ( no time) but I found the first two Isaac Bell books in THAT series to be just as cool as Pitt

As you will notice Cussler has teamed up with several writers to do this multiple series accomplishment but I believe his son, Dirk Cussler, assists him with churning out each new Pitt novel since Cussler senior is like in his eighties already

I mostly followed Pitt- Treasure was my first and I read all the previous books after that to catch up -and have been a loyal reader since

But then I also like Clancy ( though the last 3 he hammered out seemed to have jumped the shark) , some James Patterson and few others in the adventure genre though I try not to stay there too long as it all tends to get boring after so many in a row

And by the way all--- wikipedia is a great tool for looking up a fave author to see what he might have coming out next


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Barbara Kingsolver has a new book coming that I'm thinking of squeezing into my book budget. I wouldn't say I'm *waiting* for it though. I kind of wish I could have the experience of waiting for The Deathly Hallows again.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

John Sanford has a new one out on Oct. 2 with his newer protagonist, Virgil Flowers. It is called Mad River. Also the new JD Robb, Delusion in Death, is out Sept. 11.


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

Alas, my favorite, Harlan Coben, doesn't have a new thriller out until March 2013. I know he has another Mickey Bolitar out this month, but I'm not so much into YA.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't think anything I'm waiting for will be out until next year. I'm looking forward to the eighth Outlander book, the third in the Divergent trilogy, and the third in the Kingkiller Chronicle.

As I was typing this, I realized there actually is one coming out next month that I will probably get:


I enjoyed Variant when I read it, although I didn't realize that it was intended to be the first in a series, so I was a little disconcerted by the abrupt ending.


----------



## reneeinspired (Sep 2, 2012)

bordercollielady said:


> Vince Flynn has a new one coming:


This does look interesting. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Coming in October:


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KTaylor-Green said:


> John Sanford has a new one out on Oct. 2 with his newer protagonist, Virgil Flowers. It is called Mad River. Also the new JD Robb, Delusion in Death, is out Sept. 11.


Those sound good. I've been on a Vince Flynn kick for a few weeks, but will get back to Dallas and Roarke soon. I only discovered JD Robb last year, so I have many left to read in the series. (I was reading them at a good clip, but decided to slow down before I needed to take another job to finance my JD Robb habit.  )


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Awww, nuts. That Iain Banks book looks very interesting. Now I have it on my TBR pile.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Along with "The Twelve" by Justin Cronin, I'm looking forward to "Two Graves", the next in the Pendergast Series, by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/0446554995/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books

Can't figure out how to copy the book cover shortcuts for Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rolandx said:


> Can't figure out how to copy the book cover shortcuts for Amazon.


Use the 'link-maker' below and just search on the Title and select the text or image link. And paste here:



And thanks: I just pre-ordered it.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Ann! I knew it was way easier than I was making it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have the new Sandra Brown Low Pressure hits on the 18th i have it preordered


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

This one. 

Love this series. Discovered it by accident when I first got a Kindle a few years ago. I think the original book was a free giveaway at that time...

Either way, can't wait until this comes out ... tomorrow!

Death's Door (Billy Boyle World War II Mysteries)


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Neil Young. Waging Heavy Peace. Comes out October 2nd.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

I also can't wait for this! I keep hoping that by some miracle it will be ready now. I seriously don't know why he can't just put a new one out every month ROFL


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

DEFINITELY excited about Juliet Marillier's Flame of Sevenwaters. It's coming out sometime in November, I think. OOOOoooo so excited!!!


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't wait for Telegraph Avenue by Michael Chabon. I loved The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay.


----------



## ogzy97 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am excited about Patrick Taylor's An Irish Country Wedding and Kate Morton's The Secret Keeper.  They both are released Oct. 16.


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Also, THIS!


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Okay, I've got two more that are just out: one non-fiction, the other crime fiction ripped from the headlines:

*"Double Cross: The True Story of the D-Day Spies" * by Ben Macintyre" (for WWII buffs)

and

Linda Fairstein's "*Night Watch"* in which a hotel maid claims to have been assaulted by a powerful world leader. Yep, sounds familiar.

Paul Levine


----------



## dbowz360 (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been waiting for "Night Slashers" by Rashad Freeman, and I'm still waiting.  Aside from that I'd be really interested in seeing this adult novel JK is supposed to be working on.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> I also can't wait for this! I keep hoping that by some miracle it will be ready now. I seriously don't know why he can't just put a new one out every month ROFL


I am so behind on this series, I just caught up on his Kane Chronicles, now this one is coming out. Must read faster!

I am really looking forward to *Steel's Edge* by Ilona Andrews doesn't come out until November, so I have a bit of a wait


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

DYB said:


> I was waiting until yesterday for Louise Penny's "A Beautiful Mystery," the latest in her superb Inspector Gamache series! I even broke my rule of not buying books above $9.99.


This is the one I was really dying to read, too! I'm savoring it and reading slowly 

Also, I'm looking forward to Michael Connelly's new one, The Black Box:


I didn't realize there was a new Dresden Files book, I'll definitely read that one, too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Sir Terry's _Dodger_, in hopes that he will return to his usual engaging self, as opposed to his recent (but co-authored) _The Long Earth_, which I found less than satisfactory.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Paul Levine said:


> *"Double Cross: The True Story of the D-Day Spies" * by Ben Macintyre" (for WWII buffs)


That sounds good. I love true spy stories!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Damien Echols - Life After Death. I preordered this back in July when I first learned about it, have always been interested in the WM3 case and everything surrounding it so I can't wait to read his book.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Non-fiction. This could be very interesting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

dimples said:


> Damien Echols - Life After Death. I preordered this back in July when I first learned about it, have always been interested in the WM3 case and everything surrounding it so I can't wait to read his book.


Thanks for this! Looks like it's on my list now, too.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

David Weber's sixth book in the Safehold series "Midst Toil and Tribulation" is out on Sept 18th.


----------



## beccabananna (Sep 5, 2012)

I really want to see what this new JK book is gonna be all about.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

hamerfan said:


> Neil Young. Waging Heavy Peace. Comes out October 2nd.


Neil must've started writing faster. This is now scheduled to come out Sept. 25th.
Yay.


----------



## BenJ (Sep 19, 2012)

The final book of the Wheel Of Time series by Jordan/Sanderson however I hear rumors that its been pushed to beginning of next year.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Another vote for JK Rowling and _*Dodger*_. Other fall books on my preorder list:

The Greatcoat


The Woman Who Died a Lot


The Gilded Nightmare


And I can't make a link in the Link Maker for this one: The Grand Tour: Around the World with the Queen of Mystery 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Grand-Tour-Mystery-ebook/dp/B007HB8CSW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

My kids and husband are looking forward to the new Rick Riordan. I haven't read the series, but it seems I need to...

I'm looking forward to: 


and


There's also a Flavia de Luce novel coming out, but I think the date on it was 2013...maybe Jan??


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

Salman Rushdie said on the Daily Show that he wrote his Joseph Anton: A Memoir like a suspense novel. Should be quite interesting.


----------

